# MKG likely out two games, Biyombo out until after ASB



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We stink without MKG, the win loss record is so depressing I don't even want to repeat it.



> *Charlotte Hornets PR* @HornetsPR  ·  14h 14 hours ago
> 
> Steve Clifford says it's likely MKG to miss the next two games. He is expected to have an MRI tomorrow. @*hornets*





> Rick Bonnell *✔* @*rick_bonnell*  Follow Center Bismack Biyombo (knee bruise) likely won't play until after All-Star break. Hornets coach Steve Clifford said.
> 5:25 PM - 5 Feb 2015


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Eesh. Not good, Kemba's knee problems already had the team on thin ice.


----------

